# SAR Pilots



## Gurshan Multani (1 Jan 2021)

I applied for the ROTP for pilot and had some questions regarding SAR.

Do SAR pilots get deployed outside of Canada? 
If so where to and how long?
Do SAR pilots get deployed less often than other pilots in the RCAF?
What was your most memorable experience as an SAR pilot?
Thanks for the help


----------



## cld617 (4 Jan 2021)

SAR pilots are made up of fixed wing multi engine stream pilots. So while you're unlikely to deploy in a SAR capacity, the likelihood of being posted to a transport unit is quite high and they're operating outside the country on a near continuous basis in some capacity.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (4 Jan 2021)

Aren't the Cormorant pilots considered SAR pilots too? Pretty sure they are rotorheads.


----------



## dimsum (4 Jan 2021)

Oldgateboatdriver said:


> Aren't the Cormorant pilots considered SAR pilots too? Pretty sure they are rotorheads.


Yup.  Perhaps the SAR Griffon folks too, but they might be lumped in with the Tac Hel folks.  

Not sure about that one.


----------



## kev994 (4 Jan 2021)

cld617 said:


> SAR pilots are made up of fixed wing multi engine stream pilots. So while you're unlikely to deploy in a SAR capacity, the likelihood of being posted to a transport unit is quite high and they're operating outside the country on a near continuous basis in some capacity.


Incorrect. FWSAR is no longer managed by AMAG, it’s got it’s own CAG, so although you could get posted over to a transport unit it’s much less likely than it was a few years ago. Also, the SAR units get tagged for ground deployments, so there’s a reasonable chance of doing an ops job in a sandbox somewhere.


----------



## CBH99 (5 Jan 2021)

That's interesting.  What would a SAR job in a sandbox even entail or look like?


----------



## Zoomie (5 Jan 2021)

It wouldn’t be a SAR job, it would just be generic Air Operations deployment.  Work in ATF HQ or JOC, etc.

I‘ve deployed one of my SAR pilots to the South Sudan recently on a UN mission, another one just got back from Kuwait.


----------

